# Empire Earth AOC: General Failure (Code: WS_ServerReq_NoServerSpecified)



## naxxxu (Oct 24, 2009)

So I'm trying to play Empire Earth the Art Of Conquest using direct connect. When I try to join or host a game i get this error mesasge:
General Failure (Code: WS_ServerReq_NoServerSpecified)
What can i do to get this working? :/
I'm using windows xp.
I had this game working before formatting my computer but now i don't know what to do.


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

Make sure you have updated your DirectX to the latest version which you can get from here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4b-00d1-474e-b7b1-442d8712d553&displaylang=en

Also make sure that you have the latest Visual C++ 2005 redist installed from here: http://www.microsoft.com/DOWNLOADS/...D9-AE1A-4A14-984D-389C36F85647&displaylang=en

I assume you have patched the game to the latest version, if none of these help then I suggest you make a post about the problem in the official support forums.


----------

